# Post Exposure Prophylaxis



## dsteenken (May 31, 2013)

Hello,

I'm working a superbill that lists the Dx as "post exposure prophylaxis."  Basically, the patient was exposed to a potentially hazardous bodily fluid (blood from a patient w/known HIV) while at work.  The patient presented to the Infectious Disease clinic to discuss questions about the testing process, possibility of contracting HIV from the exposure, medication side effects, etc.  I've come up with the code V15.85 for the exposure, but I'm unsure what primary Dx code to use for the visit.  I appreciate any help, thank you!

D.S.


----------



## mitchellde (May 31, 2013)

You need to look at a V01 code for contact or exposure to communicable disease.


----------



## dsteenken (May 31, 2013)

I originally had chosen V01.9 and was told I was incorrect and came up with the V15.85.  Anyway, thank you for your help, I appreciate it!


----------



## mitchellde (May 31, 2013)

V01 is correct if the provider documents known exposure to HIV positive person.


----------



## jltrefethen (Jun 1, 2013)

Is V73.89 not an option? Screening for viral disease in addition to the exposure v code


----------



## dsteenken (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you Debra, I totally appreciate your help and clarification!  

D.S.


----------



## dsteenken (Jun 3, 2013)

trefeneils:  This wasn't a screening visit.  The patient was just wanting education in regards to being exposed.  So, I don't believe that code would apply.

D.S.


----------



## dsteenken (Jun 3, 2013)

Now, I'm still unsure what primary Dx code would need to be used in this case???  I can't use V01.9 as primary.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes V01 codes can be used as primary codes


----------



## arrana (Jun 28, 2013)

Debra, 

Very good to know the V01 codes can be used as primary. The ICD9 manual does not designate them as primary. Thanks for that juicy tidbit. 

As for the V15.85, I'm just really curious why you say that should not be used. I agree that if it is documented that the bodily fluid is HIV+ that V01.7 is appropriate, but why not the V15.85? I'm still new at this and just trying to learn - not challenge your answer. 

Thanks,
Arrana


----------



## caprikorn84 (Jul 7, 2013)

Take a look at v65.5 and v6544.if a patient is exposed to someone that has HIV you can put v15.85 as a supplement. If they came to get counseling without getting tested, the v65 codes can be used (v65.44)

I am not sure about the V01 since I don't know the details of the case, how were they exposed to the disease, or do they fear they have contracted it when it could not be possible to contract it.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 7, 2013)

V01 Is used when the patient is seeking medical care and consult due having been exposed.  The V15 code which is secondary only allowed is for when the patient is been seen/treated for an issue and has a history of having been exposed which may be a complicating factor.
The reason you were told to not use V01.9 is because it is an unspecified code , you would need V01.79


----------

